# Mr. REDDOG, question ..  WHY GO THRU THE SHIT TO BE A MOD,THEN NEVER SHOW UP ????????



## charley (Apr 17, 2016)

....    just saying....


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2016)

make Charley a mod.....he represents 72.967% of the traffic on IML anyway......


----------



## Watson (Apr 18, 2016)

Charley should be a MOD on here, NOBODY has put more effort into keeping this place alive.....


----------



## the_predator (Apr 18, 2016)

Griffith said:


> Charley should be a MOD on here, NOBODY has put more effort into keeping this place alive.....


AGREED


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 18, 2016)

Lol.. dude never posted shit of substance.. bunch a goddamn coffee emojis and whining


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 18, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lol.. dude never posted shit of substance.. bunch a goddamn coffee emojis and whining



Yeah maybe I should live the white trash life and spew it all over the interwebs, fuckin fat hillybilly, SMH....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2016)

more muscle in one of my legs than in your body...call me fat all you want...you have a higher bodyfat % dude.... and I can bench a truck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2016)

you know its a bodybuilding and steroid forum right?
how did you get here lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you know its a bodybuilding and steroid forum right?
> how did you get here lol


but can you afford a truck?....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 20, 2016)

What is a reasonable frequency of lhjo?


----------



## the_predator (Apr 20, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> What is a reasonable frequency of lhjo?


There is no reasonable frequency...it's as much as you can handle until your hand goes completely arthritic to the point of not opening or your dick falls off, which ever cums first!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 20, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Yeah maybe I should live the white trash life and spew it all over the interwebs, fuckin fat hillybilly, SMH....


----------



## heckler7 (May 8, 2016)




----------



## charley (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Watson (May 9, 2016)

I must say when Red became a mod I help out hope for this place, but like my right nutt he didn't perform to his full potential....come on Red, get some shit started....

we could have another efight but then It would take time from my ongoing war with azza and your not really all that bad....


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lol.. dude never posted shit of substance.. bunch a goddamn coffee emojis and whining


----------



## heckler7 (May 10, 2016)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2016)

..    ........       [ somebody needs to kill somebody]   imho ...


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> more muscle in one of my legs than in your body...call me fat all you want...you have a higher bodyfat % dude.... and I can bench a truck



fat fuck, you asked for it, hows Tonya?


----------



## Watson (May 10, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> fat fuck, you asked for it, hows Tonya?



another Azza gem for archives.......you are making great strides for your people Aaron......the poor white trash, unemployed welfare scamming social group that is.....


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 11, 2016)

This site is just reps and mods.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 11, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> This site is just reps and mods.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^This guy knows


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2016)

^^ this guy knows that guy knows


----------



## charley (May 11, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> This site is just reps and mods.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



...... johnson is right, minus the mods .......


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 12, 2016)

sometimes I call my penis Mr. Johnson, just sayin...


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 12, 2016)

Every girlfriend I ever had called me big or long Johnson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2016)

Griffith said:


> another Azza gem for archives.......you are making great strides for your people Aaron......the poor white trash, unemployed welfare scamming social group that is.....



my people, what are your people, ohh thats right, your the one with a silver spoon up his ass riding off his daddies coat tails, getting bailed out whenever you get done for sucking cock in Oxford street, then you marry a slant one eyed spunk filled gook, you met while in a massage shop laying on a rancid crab infested towel, she said extras, you said i do.......and you call that winning


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> my people, what are your people, ohh thats right, your the one with a silver spoon up his ass riding off his daddies coat tails, getting bailed out whenever you get done for sucking cock in Oxford street, then you marry a slant one eyed spunk filled gook, you met while in a massage shop laying on a rancid crab infested towel, she said extras, you said i do.......and you call that winning



my dad also has a job........oooh snap, pwned again.....


----------

